# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الفرق بين الأحرف السبعة والقراءات العشرة

## أم الهدى

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، هل تكرتم توضويح  الفرق بين القراءات العشرة والأحرف السبعة التي حدثنا عنها رسول الله صلى اله عليه وسلم وذلك لحدوث اللبس بين الأمريين عند الكثير ، وليت التوضيح يكون بالأمثلة . وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو القاسم القرشي

إن القراءات التي يقرأبها الناس اليوم والتي صحت روايتها عن الأئمة كنافع وعاصم وأبي عمرو  إنما هي جزء من الأحرف السبعة التي ورد ذكرها في الحديث وليست هي نفس الأحرف السبعة أما المصحف فقد كتب على حرف واحد من الأحرف السبعة التي نزل بها القرآن والقراءة التي يقرأ بها لا يخرج منها شيء عن خط المصحف؛إذ كتب على حرف واحد من الأحرف السبعة وخطه محتمل لأكثر من حرف مثل (عذابي أصيب به من أشاء) (ومن أساء)(نبشرك بغلام)بتشديد الشين وبتخفيفها وذلك الاحتمال الذي احتمله الخط هو من الستة الأحرف الباقية وكل ما لم يحتمله خط المصحف فهو خارج عن الأحرف السبعة

----------


## أمل*

استسمح من الأخت صاحبة الموضوع على المداخلة 
جزاك الله خيرا 
الرجاء التوضيح أكثر مع ذكر الأدلة ، ففي الرابط التالي كلام يختلف تماما عما قلته :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=72930

فالحروف السبعة ليست القراءات التي نقرؤها الآن وإنما شكل من أشكال حرف واحد منها 
هل يوجد اختلاف عند العلماء ؟
أرجو لمن عنده علم يوضح لنا هذه المسألة المهمة

----------


## أم الهدى

جزاك الله يأخت أمل ولكن على حد علمي أن الأحرف السبعة أصول ينطوي تحتها فروع ، فما علاقة القراءات العشر بالأحرف السبعة رغم مافي القراءات من فرق في شكل اللفظ أحيانا أوالتقديم والتأخير والتسهيل والحذف ........ فإن كان كل القراءات التي تقرأ بروياتها العشرين هي حرف واحد فأين الأحرف الستة الباقية جزاكم الله خير هلا تكرمتم ورفعتم عنا اللبس.
وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
' أقرأني جبريل على حرف ، فراجعته ، فلم أزل أستزيده فيزيدني ؛ حتى انتهى إلى سبعة أحرف '

----------


## أبو القاسم

> استسمح من الأخت صاحبة الموضوع على المداخلة





> جزاك الله خيرا 
> الرجاء التوضيح أكثر مع ذكر الأدلة ، ففي الرابط التالي كلام يختلف تماما عما قلته :
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=72930
> 
> فالحروف السبعة ليست القراءات التي نقرؤها الآن وإنما شكل من أشكال حرف واحد منها 
> هل يوجد اختلاف عند العلماء ؟
> أرجو لمن عنده علم يوضح لنا هذه المسألة المهمة


هذا الذي قلتيه أختي امل هو ما رجحه الإمام الطبري,والجمهور على خلافه,والراجح والله أعلم: أن القراءات الصحيحة متضمنة للأحرف السبعة(بصرف النظر عن تحديد المراد بالأحرف السبعة) ولكن بعض أفراد وجوه الأحرف السبعة نسخت
قال العلامة ابن الجزري: (ن المصاحف العثمانية لم تكن محتوية على جميع الأحرف السبعة التي أبيحت بها قراءة القران كما قال جماعة من أهل الكلام غيرهم ، بناء منهم على أنه لا يجوز على الأمة أن تهمل نقل شيء من الأحرف السبعة " 
والمعنى بكلمة:كل قراءة متواترة من الأحرف السبعة وليس كل ما كان من الأحرف السبعة متواتراً ولا كل ماكان من الأحرف السبعة مثبت في المصحف,لكونه ليس مما في العرضة الأخيرة
وبتجلية للمقصود أكثر:هناك وجوه من الأحرف السبعة يصح سنده وقرأه الصحابة بناء على تلقيهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ثم في العام الذي توفي فيه رسول الله نزل القرآن خلياً عن بعض هذه الوجوه وأثبت أمير المؤمنين عثمان ومن معه من الصحابة في رسم المصاحف التي أرسلها للأمصار ما يوافق هذه العرضة الأخيرة 
فكانت القراءات المتواترة موافقة لرسم المصحف وكانت بهذا مشتملة على الأحرف السبعة في الجملة لا في عامة ما نزل 
والله أعلم

----------


## أمل*

الأخت أم الهدى ،جزاك الله خيرا 
الأخ الكريم ، يفهم من كلامك ان العرضة الأخيرة لم تكن على حرف واحد ، وأنها جمعت الحروف السبعة باستثناء بعض وجوهها ، ولكن ما أعرفه انه لايجوز ان نقرا القرآن باكثر من قراءة في وقت واحد ، أرجو التوضيح او الإحالة على كلام لأهل العلم حول هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...9&postcount=33

الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم
قولنا أن الأحرف السبعة متناثرة في القراءات العشر لا يخالف القول بأن القراءات العشر جزء من الأحرف السبعة
لأنه لو قلنا أن القراءات هي جزء من الأحرف فمعنى هذا أن القراءات لا تحتوي كل الأحرف ولكن بعضها وأن هذا البعض متناثر في القراءات 

مزيد من التوضيح:
"عن أنس: "أن حذيفة بن اليمان قَدِمَ على عثمان، وكان يغازي أهل الشام في أرمينية وأذربيجان مع أهل العراق، فأفزع حذيفة اختلافهم في القراءة، فقال لعثمان، أدرك الأمة قبل أن يختلفوا اختلاف اليهود والنصارى، فأرسل إلى حفصة أن أرسلي إلينا الصحف ننسخها في المصاحف ثم نردها إليكِ، فأرسلت بها حفصة إلى عثمان، فأمر زيد بن ثابت، وعبد الله بن الزبير، وسعيد بن العاص، وعبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام، فنسخوها في المصاحف، وقال عثمان للرهط القرشيين الثلاثة: إذا اختلفتم أنتم وزيد بن ثابت في شيء من القرآن فاكتبوه بلسان قريش فإنه إنما نزل بلسانهم، ففعلوا حتى إذا نسخوا الصحف في المصاحف رد عثمان الصحف إلى حفصة، وأرسل إلى كل أفق بمصحف مما نسخوا، وأمر بما سواه من القرآن في كل صحيفة أو مصحف أن يُحرق" رواه البخاري
فهذا الأثر فيه نص على أن عثمان عندما قام بالجمع اقتصر على الكتابة بحرف واحد ولكن الرسم العثماني استوعب بعض ما نزل من الأحرف الستة الأخرى ومن هنا نشأت القراءات المتواترة المعروفة وكلها بأسانيد متصلة متواترة

مثال
ضمن ما كان من اختلافات في الأحرف السبعة أن تكون الكلمة مثلا (تعال) ، و(هلم ) ، و(أقبل) فاقتصر عثمان على ما كان بلغة قريش ، ثم ما وسعه الرسم من أوجه جائزة صار مقروءا به.

والموضوع بالتفصيل في مباحث في علوم القرآن للشيخ مناع القطان ونقل فيه عن ابن جرير كلاما نفيسا 
ولابن الجزري في النشر أيضا كلام نفيس منه:

"وإنما تنازع الناس من الخلف في المصحف العثماني الإمام الذي اجمع عليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعون لهم بإحسان والأمة بعدهم هل هو بما فيه من قراءة السبعة وتمام العشرة وغير ذلك حرف من الأحرف السبعة التي أنزل القرآن عليها أو هو مجموع الأحرف السبعة؟ على قولين مشهورين، والأول قول أئمة السلف والعلماء والثاني قول طوائف من أهل الكلام والقراء وغيرهم،" اهـ




> مشاركة للأخ التبريزي:
> 
> أما معنى الأحرف السبعة، فالأقوال فيها كثيرة، وكلُّ قولٍ فيه نظر!! وكثير من علماء القراءات اليوم أيدوا رأي الشيخ عبدالعزيز القاريء لأنه استوعب جميع الأقوال وخلاصته:
> (الأحرف السبعة: هي وجوهٌ متعددةٌ متغايرةٌ منزَّلةٌ مِن وجوه القراءة، يمكنك أن تقرأ بأي منها فتكون قد قرأتَ قرآناً منزلاً، والعدد هنا مراد، بمعنى أن أقصى حدّ ٍ يمكن أن تبلغه الوجوهُ القرآنيةُ المُنَزَّلةُ هو سبعةُ أوجه، وذلك في الكلمةِ القرآنيةِ الواحدةِ، ضمن نوعٍ واحدٍ من أنواعِ الإختلافِ والتغايرِ، ولا يلزمُ أن تَبْلُغَ الأوجهُ هذا الحدّ في كل موضعٍ من القرآن) انتهى


وهذا هو الراجح فعلا وهو قول ابن الجزري في الأصل 
ولكن هل القراءات المتواترة الآن احتوت كل ما ورد من وجوه التغاير ؟ قلنا بناء على ما قررناه سابقا أن ( لا ) هناك الأوجه التي لا توافق الرسم العثماني ولكن كان مقروءً بها قبل جمع عثمان وهي من الأحرف السبع قطعا 
وأضيف أن الفرق بين مصحف عثمان ومصحف أبي بكر أن مصحف أبي بكر اشتمل على كل الأحرف السبعة في حين اقتصر مصحف عثمان على وجه واحد ورجح لغة قريش على ما عداها (اللغات أحد وجوه الاختلاف والتغاير ) وبالتالي جمع الأمة على حرف واحد وبعض الأوجه من الأحرف الباقية


النقاش كاملا :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=67660

----------


## مصطفى صادق الرّافعي

إخوتي... مشكلتكم أنّكم تتحزّرون، أنا رسمت تاريخ القرآن، من دون أنْ أعتمد على أقوال المتكلّمين، وبطريقة غير متقطّعة -على حسب ظنّي- وأنا أنتظر الاعتراضات
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=72930
أمّا أنتم؛ فمش قادرين تفهمونا اعتقادكم؛ وكأنّكم غير متأكّدين منه؛ فكيف تريدون لنا أنْ نتّبعكم، أرجو التّوضيح؛ لأنّ من يعتقد شيئا ينبغي له أنْ يفهمه، ويرسم طريقه. 
وأشكركم جميعا

----------


## ولد الحجاز

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> إخوتي... مشكلتكم أنّكم تتحزّرون، أنا رسمت تاريخ القرآن، من دون أنْ أعتمد على أقوال المتكلّمين، وبطريقة غير متقطّعة -على حسب ظنّي- وأنا أنتظر الاعتراضات
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=72930
> أمّا أنتم؛ فمش قادرين تفهمونا اعتقادكم؛ وكأنّكم غير متأكّدين منه؛ فكيف تريدون لنا أنْ نتّبعكم، أرجو التّوضيح؛ لأنّ من يعتقد شيئا ينبغي له أنْ يفهمه، ويرسم طريقه. 
> وأشكركم جميعا


الأخ الفاضل بارك الله فيكم 

كلامك صحيح وقد نقلت قول ابن الجزري أن هذا هو مذهب أئمة أهل السنة وليس مذهب المتكلمين بل مذهب المتكلمين هو القول بأن جمع عثمان اشتمل على كل الأحرف السبعة 

 مع التنبيه أن ما ذكرته في الرابط ليس من تخيلك وتأليفك بل هو أقوال لعلماء معتبرين وينقصه فقط أمر بسيط بينته في مشاركتي السابقة وهو أن جمع عثمان حرف وما يحتمله الرسم من الستة الباقية، وكل هذا منتشر في القراءات العشرة .

فكما ذكرتَ القراءات كلها حرف وأزيد على كلامك أنه حرف وبعض الستة مما احتمله الرسم.

علما بأنه لا يثبت وجه من الأوجه إلا بالسند المتصل الصحيح. 

ونذكركم بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم أن الرفق ما كان في شيء إلا زانه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> أما المصحف فقد كتب على حرف واحد من الأحرف السبعة التي نزل بها القرآن والقراءة التي يقرأ بها لا يخرج منها شيء عن خط المصحف؛ إذ كتب على حرف واحد من الأحرف السبعة وخطه محتمل لأكثر من حرف مثل (عذابي أصيب به من أشاء) (ومن أساء) (نبشرك بغلام)بتشديد الشين وبتخفيفها وذلك الاحتمال الذي احتمله الخط هو من الستة الأحرف الباقية وكل ما لم يحتمله خط المصحف فهو خارج عن الأحرف السبعة


لا أدري سبب الزَّجِّ بهذه القراءة "مَن أساء" في هذا السياق.
أخي الفاضل.
هذه ليستْ من القِراءات الصحيحة المقروء بها.
بل هي شاذَّة غاية في الشذوذ.
فهي إمَّا من تصحيفات القدَرية ... كما قال السمعاني في تفسيره.
أو من تصحيفات المعتزلة ... كما قال البطليوسي.
أو من تصحيفات "حمَّاد الرَّاوية" كما في ترجماته.
وقد نفى الإمام أبو عمْرو الداني نسبة هذه القراءة إلى الإمام الحسن البصري.
= = =
ثم مسألة ما يَحتمِله خطُّ المصحف ليس عليها كلّ الاعتِماد في هذا الموضوع؛ فإن الأمة لم تزل تتلقَّى القُرآن الكريم أداءً جيلاً عن جيلٍ، وخلفًا عن سلف، ولولا ذلك لكثرت الأوجه والاحتمالات كثرة لا تُحدّ، كلما عنَّ لواحدٍ وجهٌ من الأوجُه نادى به.
وقد كنت أمثِّل لتلك القراءات الشاذة قبل هذا بهذه الأمثلة:
- (قَد جاءتكِ آياتِي فكذبتِ بها واستكبرتِ وكنتِ) بكسر الكاف والتاء خطابًا للنَّفس.
- (وادَّكر بعد أَمَهٍ)، والأمه: النسيان.
- (وأتموا الحج والعمرةُ لله) برفع العمرة.
- (إنما حُرِّم عليكم الميتةُ والدمُ).
- (وآتاكم من كلٍّ ما) بتنوين "كل".
- (ليُنبذانِّ في الحطمة) بالإسناد لألف الاثنين؛ أي: هو وماله.
لكن يبدو أن أشباه ذلك لا يحصى، فلعلَّنا نبدأ موضوعًا في المجلس نورد فيه مثل هذه القراءات الشاذة للتحذير منها - في القراءة لا في التفسير وخلافه.

----------

